# Damn! It is cold and windy.



## muleman RIP

Temp this morning is -11 with a wind chill of -31. Forecast says -20 tonight with wind chills -40 or worse. We only got about 3-5 inches of snow but it has been blowing around so bad I am sure I will be busting drifts this morning. When the heavy squall line came through yesterday you could not see 20 ft. it was snowing so bad. Hurt my left shoulder trying to get the slider on my building open so plowing will be a painful job. It blew a lot of this powdery snow in on my woodshed so that will be a chore as well.


----------



## MrLiberty

[/IMG]

-8° right now with a wind chill about -30°  Tomorrow doesn't look much better.


----------



## Big Dog

Man I dread plowing this morning, -3F here. It will be fine after I get out there but the ceremony (gearing up) before is like a wake


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yikes. Woke up this morning to a balmy -37 celsius with a windchill of -48. That's cold.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sunny, -1°F
Wind chill -21°F


----------



## 300 H and H

7 deg here and light winds. 

The Sun is trying to come out though, and it will make it feel better.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

Down here in North Carolina it was hovering neary 50 degrees F and sunny yesterday, but then late afternoon/evening the winds picked up from calm to daaaaammnnnn!  Temps dropped as the winds were blowing.  We walked into the theater last night for a play, temps were still in the low-mid 40'sF.  Walked out 2.5 hours later after the play and the temps were in the 20'sF with winds blowing strong enough to make you hold onto the steering wheel of the car to make sure you didn't get blown into the next traffic lane.

Winds are calm and cold (for here) with temps in the 20'sF now, going up up 30F.  Rare to stay below the freezing point here.

Reports from home in Northern Indiana are much different.  Wind Chills at -20F.  Snow blowing roads closed.  State of emergency in several counties due to snow and blowing causing White Out conditions.  Temps near or below 0F.

So we picked a good time to be in North Carolina.


----------



## tiredretired

-2F out with a wind chill of -40F here right now.  Steady 20MPH wind with gusts over 40MPH.  Brutal day here as we are on the windy backside of the weekend blizzard.  The driveway is drifting back in, so if the wind dies down I got a job this afternoon.


----------



## bczoom

Was -15° here this morning.  Luckily, not much wind down here in the valley.

My Dad e-mailed this morning.  Reporting that he was at -10° and his furnace had just quit.  He figured out that if he disconnects the outdoor air supply, everything works.  No idea why (yet).  When he called the HVAC company they said this is happening to multiple people with propane furnaces.


----------



## tiredretired

bczoom said:


> Was -15° here this morning.  Luckily, not much wind down here in the valley.
> 
> My Dad e-mailed this morning.  Reporting that he was at -10° and his furnace had just quit.  He figured out that if he disconnects the outdoor air supply, everything works.  No idea why (yet).  When he called the HVAC company they said this is happening to multiple people with propane furnaces.



Sounds like there could be a limit switch on the outside air intake.  Frozen maybe in the wrong position? Hard to say of course from here.    Good that he was able to get it running.


----------



## Leni

Mid 70's here.  You'all take care.  Right now I am at the beach for a week.  Daughter is house sitting for us.


----------



## luvs

put on your wool & quit yinz-uns whinin'-- as my Dad would say, anyhows.


----------



## jimbo

muleman said:


> Temp this morning is -11 with a wind chill of -31. Forecast says -20 tonight with wind chills -40 or worse. We only got about 3-5 inches of snow but it has been blowing around so bad I am sure I will be busting drifts this morning. When the heavy squall line came through yesterday you could not see 20 ft. it was snowing so bad. Hurt my left shoulder trying to get the slider on my building open so plowing will be a painful job. It blew a lot of this powdery snow in on my woodshed so that will be a chore as well.



We've got around 15 right now with an expected foot of snow by morning.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

33 above here after a high of 39. Expecting a week or more of warm temps into the 40s. Are the poles switching??


----------



## tiredretired

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> 33 above here after a high of 39. Expecting a week or more of warm temps into the 40s. Are the poles switching??



LOL, good question.  I heard the local news this morning saying the reason it is so cold here this year is the fact the cold air has no place to go.  What?  No place to go?  Where has it always been going that it can't go to this year?


----------



## MrLiberty

Satellite view of Michigan, I think it is cold here.


----------



## Melensdad

Apparently I picked a good day to get the heck out of North Carolina too.

Whole state is apparently under some sort of state of emergency due to ICE.


----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


> Satellite view of Michigan, I think it is cold here.



What?  The Great Lakes are freezing over again?  That's not supposed to happen.  I thought winters were going to be so warm that we'd all be growing palm trees by now.  

BTW, Lake Champlain has frozen over now for the second year in row.  First time that has happened in over 10 years.


----------



## Kane

Al Gore must be drinking himself into a drunken stupor of denial right about now.


----------



## tiredretired

Kane said:


> Al Gore must be drinking himself into a drunken stupor of denial right about now.



....or, busy counting all his money his organization has raised off all the naysayers and gloom & doomers.


----------



## Kane

TiredRetired said:


> ....or, busy counting all his money his organization has raised off all the naysayers and gloom & doomers.



Thankfully, the Republicans were able to stop the cap-and-tax scheme back in '09. Because the Chicago Carbon Exchange was to most corrupt plan ever conceived, structured to make Gore and Hoosein billionaires. 

So keep watch on Hoosein over the next two years. Watch him enact cap-and-tax by executive order. POS.


----------



## Catavenger

72 it is sure nice to have the door open and let the fresh air come through the screen door.


----------



## muleman RIP

Yesterday was a balmy 22 here. Today might make 15 but drop fast tonight to sub zero with extreme wind chill warnings till Saturday. 3 inches of snow today and more for the weekend with warmer temps close to 30. Then back below zero next week. So cold it froze the sprinkler system in a major grocery store yesterday and flooded the place in the middle of the day.I need to plow back drifts again and try to bring more wood over to the boiler this morning.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


>




about the same here, but with only 2 to 4 inches of snow


----------



## tiredretired

The cold wave is expected to continue through the weekend with another reinforcing shot of cold air early next week.  The fun continues.  

Anybody here besides me ready for spring to get sprung?


----------



## MrLiberty

TiredRetired said:


> The cold wave is expected to continue through the weekend with another reinforcing shot of cold air early next week.  The fun continues.
> 
> Anybody here besides me ready for spring to get sprung?










Does that answer your question?


----------



## tiredretired

Yes, but it is so cold here even those flowers will wither and die.


----------



## JEV

TiredRetired said:


> Anybody here besides me ready for spring to get sprung?


 Punta Cana for a week is just around the corner.

I bought some new walking shorts, and have my Speedo packed already. Look out ladies, here comes the new, 50# lighter JEV.


----------



## tiredretired

JEV said:


> Punta Cana for a week is just around the corner.
> 
> I bought some new walking shorts, and have my Speedo packed already. Look out ladies, here comes the new, 50# lighter JEV.



Sorry Joe, that is an image I need not be infused in my brain.  Actually, I am not sorry, just trying to be polite, for me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

K.  I'm getting sick of this crap.  -31C here right now with a windchill warning in effect.  Calling for -45C with the wind today.  Schools still open and buses are running.


----------



## tiredretired

Don't get sick of it yet, it's only the middle of February.  It's going to make the rest of your winter more miserable.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

About that time. How quickly things change up here. On the weekend we had the ac on and were wearing shorts. Now, it's time to haul out the winter jackets, fire up the furnace, haul out the winter hats and mitts for the kids and prepare to shovel. 

That blue spot on the map is snow.


----------



## MrLiberty

It must be great living in the great white north......

And just think we only have six more months till spring....more or less.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh. It is great living here. I love the fresh air. We have four dedicated seasons. Our spring and summer is nice. Fall gets cooler and when winter comes we actually have snow instead of the slushy crap the south gets. Id rather have snow any day then half snow half rain and six months of crap.


----------



## pirate_girl

Frost and freeze warnings here.

Low tomorrow night, 29°


----------



## Umberto

I'm looking forward to El Nino and some rain and snow this winter. Our mountains need the moisture. 

It's a gorgeous sunny morning but rain on the way for tomorrow.


----------



## Leni

My weather is on the National news.


----------



## Catavenger

93 here oh joy. Have the AC and 3 fans going.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

High of 6 celsius today with strong winds.


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> My weather is on the National news.



I saw that.  Wow, what a freakin' mess of mud on that interstate.  

El Nino is supposed to give you guys a lot of moisture this winter.  Lets hope it is in the form of snow pack in the Sierra Nevadas.


----------



## Umberto

We'll need snow in the Cascades.

My bud in Iowa just text they made their first fire in the furnace... obama voters but use a stove not approved by EPA. Go figure.


----------



## Catavenger

Weird day here, it started to get dark around 1 PM then a dust storm followed by rain blew in the west. It dropped the temp. over 25 degrees in only a few hours. now the rain has slacked off  but it's dark and overcast.


----------



## tiredretired

Umberto said:


> We'll need snow in the Cascades.
> 
> My bud in Iowa just text they made their first fire in the furnace... obama voters but use a stove not approved by EPA. Go figure.



Sounds like they have the same attitude as I do towards the EPA.  Fuck em.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yup!  Pretty much sums up the difference between the states and Canada.


----------



## tiredretired

I'm willing to bet that top picture is Boston after the second blizzard last winter with all those cars parked on the side of the street.


----------



## Leni

*It's raining!  It's raining!  It's raining! *


----------



## pirate_girl

High wind warning in effect for around here tonight and tomorrow.


HAZARDOUS WEATHER...

 * TIMING...SOUTHWEST WINDS WILL INCREASE AHEAD OF A STRONG COLD
   FRONT LATE TONIGHT...AND SWITCH TO THE WEST EARLY THURSDAY
   MORNING. INTENSE WESTERLY WINDS WILL CONTINUE INTO THURSDAY
   EVENING BEFORE ABATING SOMEWHAT OVERNIGHT.

 * WINDS...25 TO 35 MPH WITH GUSTS TO 45 MPH LATE TONIGHT.
   SCATTERED WIND GUSTS AROUND 60 MPH WILL BE POSSIBLE WITH
   SHOWERS LATE TONIGHT. WINDS WILL THEN INCREASE TO 30 TO 40 MPH
   WITH GUSTS OF 55-60 MPH DURING THE DAY THURSDAY.


----------



## 300 H and H

PG we have 35-50 mph NW winds with gust at 60+.. And it is supposed to keep it up all night. 

Heavy rain fell around 5 o clock, one of the most intense rains I have ever seen. At least a half dozen tornado's in the State as well...

Hang on to..... what ever you hang on to! 

 This low pressure center is so deep I had set the tattle tell on my Barometer to a new low record!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Supposed to be getting our first snow storm starting tomorrow afternoon.  I can sure feel it in my back.  They're calling for around 6" total I think.  We'll see what we actually get.


----------



## pirate_girl

300 H and H said:


> PG we have 35-50 mph NW winds with gust at 60+.. And it is supposed to keep it up all night.
> 
> Heavy rain fell around 5 o clock, one of the most intense rains I have ever seen. At least a half dozen tornado's in the State as well...
> 
> Hang on to..... what ever you hang on to!
> 
> This low pressure center is so deep I had set the tattle tell on my Barometer to a new low record!
> 
> Regards, Kirk



It's already starting to blow out there.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

We have about 18" of snow that is here to stay. It is suppose to drop to about-7F by the weekend. Shaping up to a good start for the winter! I've already freighted building supplies to a neighbors cabin with the snowmachine last weekend and the mountain riding has begun all over the Alaska Range.


----------



## pirate_girl

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> We have about 18" of snow that is here to stay. It is suppose to drop to about-7F by the weekend. Shaping up to a good start for the winter! I've already freighted building supplies to a neighbors cabin with the snowmachine last weekend and the mountain riding has begun all over the Alaska Range.


Ohh you snowcat people and your love for snow and harsh weather 
LOL!
I'm just kidding.
Actually, I'm surprised we haven't seen any YET.
That'll come soon enough.

Hopefully on Christmas eve and day_ only_..


----------



## 300 H and H

I just came inside from my shop, and there are large snowflakes in the air...

 But at 35 deg., they aren't long for the world.

 I still have tillage to finish up, in the corn fields. When it is fit we run like heck again till the weather tells us no way... 

 When the ground freezes down to about 2" we're all done. Unless you like to break big iron.

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, they weren't kidding when they said windy!
It's still gusting and roaring out there.
Trash bin was in the middle of the street with limbs and branches down.
No power loss so far!


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Great!? Now we are suppose to start getting the wind too. 25-30mph with gust to 40mph. I'll take the cold over wind any day.


----------



## Leni

Wimps!  (LOL)  We are projected to have winds up to 50 MPH with gusts up to 60.  Humidity is down to 6%.  The fire department has place personnel and equipment in the high danger zones.  All we need is one idiot with a match.


----------



## pirate_girl

The highest wind gust reported around here was 47mph today.

This is supposed to continue until tomorrow evening with a chance of
s n o w.

It's still very windy (30-40mph)

I was watching a bit of the national news at work today.
It showed a segment of the waters on Grand Haven, Michigan pier with the waves rolling under dark skies.
I thought it was one of the most beautiful things I'd ever seen.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's here. Woke up to this. [emoji2]


----------



## pirate_girl

Today was windy and overcast for the better part of the day.
We will see some snow on Saturday, projected to be less than an inch.
But some of you further north of here in Indiana and Michigan are supposed to get more.


----------



## 300 H and H

10" of SNOW predicted for here beginning tomorrow! 

And wind to go with it.. 

 It's going to be an interesting weekend, especially when we hit the single digits Sunday morning..

 The Snow Trac is tucked into my shop at home, just in case! 

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## Leni

Sunny with winds up to 50 MPH.  It's warm today.  Hard on all of the plants.


----------



## Doc

Dang, we are having LA weather today without the high winds.   50 degrees and Sunny.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Went from -22 wednesday to +23 today, oh and it snowed 14" too!!


----------



## JimVT

weather got colder here. my snow track developed an idling problem over the summer.the thing even with fresh gas just doesn't want to idle with out the choke and higher rpms. 
we did get our first freeze. about 20 this morn.
jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our temp dropped below the freezing mark yesterday and has stayed there throughout the day.  I'm thinking that winter is finally here.  We got a light dusting of snow last night but not even enough to cover the lawn.

Despite only having a half inch of snow last night, cars are still all over in the ditch.  It amazes me how half the population forgets how to drive the second two snowflakes fly through the air.


----------



## luvs

gorgeous, here. low winds, great balance.


----------



## pirate_girl

gee, what's all that blue stuff showing up heading this way on the radar?


Forecast has been upgraded now.. 1-3 inches of the white stuff.
woot!


----------



## Leni

Hot, dry Santa Anna winds up to 50 MPH for the next three days.


----------



## pirate_girl

We got a mere 'dusting' of snow here today, less than a 1/4".
I had to scrape the windows a little when I left work this evening.


----------



## Catavenger

Not sure if it hit 80 here today or ONLY the high 70s.   For now I can gloat. 
 That's why we put up with 110 plus in the summers. Wait until then and you can gloat and laugh at me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

HELP!!!!!  We're inn a deep freeze up here.  Yesterday the thermometer outside only said -14C but the windchill dropped it to -45C.  This morning, it's a balmy -27C with a windchill of -45C.  Too freakin cold for me to go out.  

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> HELP!!!!!  We're inn a deep freeze up here.  Yesterday the thermometer outside only said -14C but the windchill dropped it to -45C.  This morning, it's a balmy -27C with a windchill of -45C.  Too freakin cold for me to go out.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk



LOL, same here.  Supposed to dip to around -30F with wind chills close to -50F today into tomorrow.  Supposed to warm up into the 40's and rain on Tuesday and still very little to no snow to speak of.


----------



## pirate_girl

12°F
Feels Like: 1°

Yup, warming up after Sunday for the rest of the month.


----------



## Leni

You all should come visit me.  It is in the upper 80's clear with clear skies and a light breeze.  On second thought I only have one guest room.


----------



## squerly

Cold as a Well Diggers A$$ here, never got above 29.  Sure is pretty though!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We were at -25c two days ago. Today. It's supposed to be + 3c and raining. That'll make for a nice wet mess outside. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Damn! It's warm and windy!

59°
Wind: SSW @ 28 mph, gusting to 43 mph


----------



## Doc

Same here.  Getting to 62 today and 66 tomorrow.    AWESOME.   All snow is just about gone.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If this warm weather keeps up it won't take long for the snow to melt. We barely got 2 ft of it so far. I'm used to 3-4 ft normally 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtntopper

Wind, wind and more damn wind in Wyoming. In our area we are lacking snow and the winter temps have been much warmer than normal. This week we were having 60F temps and winds up to 100mph in the state. I lost about 10 trees at my mountain cabin. Walked the last 1/3 mile in as the road was blocked by down trees in several places at midnight. Chain sawed the road out on Friday am. What a damn mess!


----------



## squerly

Damn, that's some beautiful country.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That was short lived. We had 4 days of above freezing temperature now it's back down to -24c

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

mtntopper said:


> Wind, wind and more damn wind in Wyoming. In our area we are lacking snow and the winter temps have been much warmer than normal. This week we were having 60F temps and winds up to 100mph in the state. I lost about 10 trees at my mountain cabin. Walked the last 1/3 mile in as the road was blocked by down trees in several places at midnight. Chain sawed the road out on Friday am. What a damn mess!
> 
> View attachment 83026
> 
> View attachment 83027
> 
> View attachment 83028



Darn!!!!  That's pretty breezy!  Pretty country though.  

It was windy here last week for a couple of days.  The top came off a dead tree on my neighbor's land and went through my board fence ... again!!!  Last time it happened I cut it up and burned it.  This time I cut it up, bush hogged a path into his thicket and dumped the pieces in there.  Hey, I'm just returning his property to him.


----------



## pirate_girl

Damn! according to the latest forecast, it's supposed to be snowy and windy this Thursday.


----------



## Leni

Just got back from 5 days at the beach.  Beautiful weather.  Spring has sprung here in SoCal.  We may get rain later this week but it sure as hell beats snow up to my eyebrows.


----------



## pirate_girl

Leni said:


> Just got back from 5 days at the beach.  Beautiful weather.  Spring has sprung here in SoCal.  We may get rain later this week but it sure as hell beats snow up to my eyebrows.



Lucky gal living where you do, except I'd hate the fires and any possibility earthquakes.

Yesterday we got up to a very warm mid 60s.
Last night it dropped down to the 30s with a lot of wind involved as well.
Today was in the 50s, but it's dropping again for about a week.
Then another good warm up.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I do believe we are into our last deep freeze for the winter. It dropped to around -25c a couple days ago and the North wind picked up making it feel like -40c. Looking forward it calling for above freezing temperature for the next week or so starting Saturday. A trip out to camp is in order soon to bring the atvs  back to town for a spring service. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now it's 34°
Mostly cloudy and breezy with a bit of snow, accumulating a coating to an inch.
Winds 
NW 16 mph
Gusts: 39 mph


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pretty much sums it up. [emoji12] 







Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> I do believe we are into our last deep freeze for the winter. It dropped to around -25c a couple days ago and the North wind picked up making it feel like -40c. Looking forward it calling for above freezing temperature for the next week or so starting Saturday. A trip out to camp is in order soon to bring the atvs  back to town for a spring service.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Finally warming up. Good thing because I have some work to do on the truck that I've been waiting for warmer weather. 







Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo

Richmond is on track today for record breaking 82+ weather.  Officially turned off my heat for the spring.  I now get 4 months of free climate control until AC season kicks in.


----------



## Leni

It's a beautiful clear day today.  Temps will be around 70.  Tomorrow it is supposed to start raining around 11:00 AM, just in time for Nancy Reagans funeral. Sure hope it holds off until it's over.


----------



## EastTexFrank

In the last 3 days we've had 12" of rain and all kinds of mayhem.  My yard looks like hell but at least the lake is full and the frogs have come out of hibernation.  It's deafening out there.  That also means snakes up around the house again.


----------

